# Controversial Down's syndrome testing gets go-ahead in Switzerland..



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

raising fears of spike in abortions.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2181034/Controversial-Downs-syndrome-testing-gets-ahead-Switzerland.html

Speaking for myself, I'd rather know sooner than later and anything less risky than the amniocentesis test is good news, since that carries a small risk of miscarriage.

/links


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I have just returned from holiday and read this.  This is not a new story - the non-invasive test has been on the way for some time, and this is just the usual DM doing its usual sensationalising.  As things stand at present, over 90% of women who test positive for Downs during pregnancy abort.  This test will only make a difference to those women who would presently choose not to have the amnio/CVS because of the miscarriage risk but who might be willing to take a risk free test.  

However, I suspect there will still be those who go through testing 'for peace of mind' or just as a part of the pregnancy testing package without giving any real thought to what they would do if they got a positive result.  Better counselling before testing would help, particularly for younger women, who can be lulled into a false sense of security by the age related risk factors.  Although the risk of having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality increases with the mother's age, women can and do have babies with chromosomal defects at any age.  Teenagers can have babies with Downs.

Personally, I feel the general public needs to see more stories about people with Downs, both children and adults, to get a more positive view of the condition, and for women to know that there is life after a positive test result.

EG x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I suppose it's down to personal choice... as with everything in life, you have choices.  But although unlike the amnio test, this particular test doesn't put the babys life at risk simply by having it done...but then again, it's not 100% accurate!

If this test had been around whilst I was pregnant, yes, I probably would have gone ahead and had it done ( I refused the amnio on the grounds of the risk of miscarriage)....but the outcome, for me anyway, would have been the same whatever the outcome of the result - it would have just given me more time to get clued up about Downs Syndrome and find out what support mechanisms would be available to me as a Mammy to a very special child.

Sheila


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Whether the test has been on the way for a while or not I think it is a very big deal for the over 40's for whom any risk of miscarriage, however small, is a tremendous worry, because we have less opportunity to get pregnant again. For some women it may be their last chance.  What women decide to do with the information afterwards is, I guess, up to them...


----------

